# Coupe Deval



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick working to relax state's mandatory sentencing laws*

BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick has launched a comprehensive review of the state's mandatory sentencing laws as officials say giving judges the discretion to impose minimum sentences may help them offer incentives to convicts to participate in rehabilitation programs, according to a report published Sunday.

*Patrick to create veterans services advisory council*

BOSTON -- The Patrick administration said Sunday it will create an advisory council on veterans' services to help officials identify the needs of soldiers returning from the current conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here we go with our con-loving governor


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Why on earth did so many people choose to vote this piece of crap into office last November?

I'm certainly no political expert but even I could smell his stink mile away and I voted for Healey 'cause I thought she'd do right by those of us who care about public safety, unlike the scumbag who was elected.

I really feel bad for you guys in law enforcement because the bad decisions that this self-absorbed numbskull make will have a direct bearing on how effectively you can do your jobs. Me? If I'm lucky I'll avoid being a victim of crime over the next four years and that'll be the extent of how his idiocy affects me, but you guys in law enforcement will unfairly be given the blame for the increase in crime because the general public's too short-sighted to look at the fact that our worthless governor is making things really, really difficult for you.

Even when it's awful, just remember that there are a few of us citizens who support you wholeheartedly and wish we could do more to help. Just know some of us can't stand the loser who "governs" this sorry state.

I'm the only one in my small, Boston office who didn't vote for this clown (although I didn't discuss it at work 'cause I'd have been lynched by my "charitable, kind-hearted" coworkers) and now I'm watching as the ignorant lemmings (my coworkers and bosses) who worshipped him, threw their money at him, and voted for him are discussing how deeply, deeply disappointed they are with him.

Deval sucks. I predict he'll go down in history as one of the worst governors of this sorry state. I shudder to think that we have to live under the rule of his inept, inexperienced, inadequate thumb for four more years.

God help us. More important, God help you guys.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

"furlough programs" haven't heard that term since Dukakis


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*"Most minorities don't live in suburban or rural areas," Mulligan, who led the commission, said. "They live in urban areas where they're always within 1,000 feet of a school."*

Well if that's the case...then maybe they should spend more time IN the school than within 1000 feet of it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Time to move.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

"Free em All Deval"


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

The furlough program worked so well in the 80's...murders, skinners, and diddlers all out committing new crimes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I've said it before, but it bears repeating;

The heads of those law enforcement unions who endorsed this bag of crap should resign their union positions and slither away with their heads hung in shame.


----------

